
Ask HN: How effective are networking effects today? - sayneelee
My friend and I are having a mini debate and wanted to inquire into some expects. Please advise.
======
sethammons
I strongly feel a lot of success is who you know, not what you know. I think
this is vitally important when starting out. Hopefully later, you'll have a
natural network to fall back on.

If you've been blessed to know to look to CS and had the skills to do well,
and the knowledge to take that to a FAANG early in life (or similar), good on
you. For everyone else, networking (including having a mentor) could ratchet
up your professional/financial life.

It took me _years_ (about a decade) to get to the point that some kids get
right out of (or before) university. I lacked any mentor to draw experience
from and I lacked a network to draw upon. I was left with the broken model of
seeing the chonic failures of those around me and seeing what not to do.

------
godelmachine
Are you talking about network marketing or just everyday networking with
people so as to increase connections?

